# What type of reel and rod to buy?



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I went to Clearwater this past May (first time in FL). I was fishing on Pier 60 pier and I watch a lot of people catch snooks and hook a few tarpon. It was a great site for me. I got spoiled when I went down there, so I have already booked 4 Condos for June 2012. Can someone tell me what type of reel and rod to get that would hold up to the snooks and tarpons? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Carlows 

That is a pretty broad question.. Conventional or Spinning?
To start - How many dead presidents can you part with? You can pick up a 7' Penn power stick combo with an 8500 reel, Load it up with braid for under 200.00 Or go with the best Shimano reel you can buy and go with a G.Loomis rod for sky is the limit..
I have all Penn reels because its what I can afford and they work for me.. I have had problems with some of the older ones but the new ones have been tops.. 
Bottom line is, buy the best you can afford, always tie it down at the railing of the pier, so you don't loose it to a fish or sticky finger fools, rinse it off, keep it lubricated and don't lend it out, it will last you a lifetime..

Robert


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Robert,
I have heard a lot about the Penn set-ups, just don't know which one to get. I wanted to stay under $300, because I will only be using it for about 5-6 days out of a year. The Penn 8500 reel seems to be a little cheap, will it hold up?


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Carlows said:


> I went to Clearwater this past May (first time in FL). I was fishing on Pier 60 pier and I watch a lot of people catch snooks and hook a few tarpon. It was a great site for me. I got spoiled when I went down there, so I have already booked 4 Condos for June 2012. Can someone tell me what type of reel and rod to get that would hold up to the snooks and tarpons? Thanks in advance!


Good question for me also. We’ll be spending a lot more time at a place we got in NE Florida. And there is a decent popular pier there too. I’ve been needing to gear up and had been concentrating on surf and inshore and hadn’t given much thought to the pier yet. But I’m getting to the point I have most of my surf and inshore plus already some upgrades and back-up extras alternatives. There’s quite a stretch of surf and decent tidal creek a lot closer and easier to get to than the pier. But, where there’s an opportunity for extra days of fishing and an opportunity for retail therapy on tackle, I’ll bite. lol 

So some more suggestions are welcome to the OP’s question. Probably spinning for me but I’m not opposed to conventional casting for a specific task. Maybe some suggestions for getting started gear, but I’m ok with the biggest bang for your buck if it’s solid and I have to up the ante some. My very limited understanding of it is you’re more concerned with a hoister and can give up some finesse capabilities. I see that Penn Power Stick already suggested is called a boat rod. Searching around looks like Ugly Stick has a Big Water Rod that is pretty stout, offering H’s and MH’s and they offer ½ - 3 and 1 - 6 in both a 7’ and 8’. Cabela’s offers a Salt Striker Boat Rod in 7’ with a choice of 1- 3; 1- 4; and 1 - 6. And I like the Salt Striker line, decent rods, decent price. So should you keep it shorter so you don’t have an unwielding length do deal with like 7’ or 8’ and is MH ½ - 3 stout enough or for only having one rod is H and 1 - 4 or 1 - 6 a better choice???? 

That 8500 reel is a stout reel. I have a Penn Sargus 6000 and it’s a hefty reel, but problem is there is no extra spool and it’s spooled with 20# mono for the surf. Would 20# handle the pier or better go heavier line and dedicate a reel to it? I see the Penn Spin Fisher has good reviews and middle of the road price range. Would the 650 be heavy enough for pier? If I wanted to save money, I’d just buy a second Sargus though at half the price or if I was feeling flush with cash try the Spin Fisher? 

I”m not worried about terminal tackle or bait. That you can just cruise the pier and mimic what other’s are doing. 

I know I know - a thousand questions. lol It’s hard to build your lists when you’re doing it long distance and not right there spending days and days observing people.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

You know what they say that you can never have enough fishing gear... That said when I hit the road to the coast, I pack at least 5 rods.. 
11' Penn surf rod with a 7000 Abu Garcia baitcaster. 14lb mono with 20feet of 50lb spider wire, stealth braid as a shock leader..
9' old beater with a 8500 Penn, 25lb backing mono, with 125' of the same 50 lb braid... I don't fill the spool with the braid, because it's to expensive and I have lost to much line that way..boats, sharks ect. Tall pier rod cause it gets real crowded at Sebastian Inlet..
7' Penn Power stick with 7500 same line package.. med heavy.
8' custom casting med. with 6500 Penn. for spoons, lures n plugs. Red fish , Snook 
6'6" G. Loomis light with 5500 Penn with 25 lb braid for light lures on Trout, Spanish Macks and catching bait with sabiki rigs.. 

You can get good deals on Ebay or Pawn shops.. or on some of these chat rooms..


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

its a wide selection of gear out there. I would go with a 9 ft rod with a decent backbone, the real fight starts trying to keep the fish out of the pylons! and a reel that will hold a decent amount of 20 to 25 lb mono. If you dont have much experience casting a spinning reel from a pier stay with a good mono line. Although its alot smoother casting braid can ruin your casting figer quickly!! Just remember for the most part its not the cost its the skill that will catch fish! also a good pier style landing net!!! DONT use a bridge gaff. Hate like heck to gaff a short or out of season fish!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks all for your help. I believe I will be going with a 9ft Penn reel and rod.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

With a 9' you can also do the surf and still be able to get out a decent cast..


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Penn makes some nice rod / reel sets. if it is your first trip with your gear, the one thing you probably see, is when your done fishing rinse your gear with fresh water. just tighten your drag down, rinse the rod and reel let it dry then loosen your drag to where there is no pressure on the discs. Also if your fishing the beaches get a section of pvc about 4-4 1/2 ft to use as a rod holder. the trick to setting the rod holder is to work it back and forth while pushing down. when it feels like it is not going down pull ot up easy keeping the sand in the pipe then shake it out and pu it back in the hole and work it down again. that will get you an extra 8 to 12 inches + deeper in the sand. and use it to rig, bait and remove the fish. dont lay it down in the sand!!! that fine beach sand will get into places you think it couldnt! there is nothing worse the the feeling of watching you r&r take off into the surf! also if you happen to fish the pier you can use that same rod holder on the pier. just secure it to an up right on the railing.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I surf fish a lot, but I use Walmart brand rods that I got on sell for $15 one December. I have caught a 3 and half ft shark on it from a peir, but they are starting to crack. I bass fish so I know how inportant it is to take care of your reels, but one thing I did not know was loosen the drag so there is no presseure (Thanks a lot). Most of my bass rod and reels cost over $150.00.


----------

